
EightOS: Open-Source Operating System for the Bodymind - rendx
https://8os.io/
======
rmk2
There is a video from th 35C3 on that website which gives a primer to what it
is they mean, and where he also explains that "operating system" is to be
understood as a metaphor for the patterns, habits and reflexes that guide our
own (human!) actions.

[https://8os.io/body-35c3-hackers-
conference/](https://8os.io/body-35c3-hackers-conference/)

Essentially, this seems like it combines ideas from Tai Chi, Aikido,
mindfulness and a bunch of other sources to reflect upon the automatisms we
all necessarily develop and have developed.

It sounds a bit esoteric, but not more so than other martial arts, which also
similarly suggest to help us develop insights that apply beyond the martial
art itself.

~~~
ivan_ah
Yeah redirecting moves look a lot like Tai Chi or Systema, and the practice
where the video where they continuously stay in contact reminds me of Contact
Improvisation dance.

------
tchaffee
The post uses loads of buzzwords without explaining anything concrete that
they do. It also sounds like a cult. How did this post make it to the top?
Sincere question.

------
jdietrich
Please tell me that this is a parody. I don't want to live in a world where
this is sincere.

~~~
hennsen
Why? Even though it makes me clueless, i dont see how it’s more crazy than
many other things people do to themselves, others, and the environment. Having
a few crazy people doing some physical and mental exercises and calling that
Operating Systems (as far as my understanding of it goes as of yet) is neither
the craziest nor the most dangerous thing i’ve seen on this planet...

------
sdfjkl
Sounds a bit like a modern version of Scientology, or perhaps just an art
project?

------
luc4sdreyer
> Using the agile approach we develop the education technology based on
> embodied understanding, bringing the body back into the equation in this
> digital age.

Can someone please tell me what this sentence actually means.

~~~
renholder
Could be the physical body (e.g.: smart watches that track steps)?

At first, I thought it could be the body politic.

So, in short, not too sure, as well. =[

------
hennsen
Where are the sources for this Open Source System?

Anything public is vague, (ab)using computer science terms for something that
as i guess so far seems more like a physical/mental practice, and everything
that could help to understand it better is not public but offered to be
bought.

------
elken
I don't understand a word of this.

------
pizza
This.. looks cool as fuck..?, but I don't get what it really is or how it
works or what you're supposed to do. Found these slides which are pretty
helpful, though: [https://c3lt.de/media/bodymind-operating-
system.pdf](https://c3lt.de/media/bodymind-operating-system.pdf)

edit: basically it looks like using the physical motion planning aspects of
dance and a kind of martial arts to alter how you do stuff

~~~
homarp
Been running for a while, it seems

[http://polysingularity.com/8os/](http://polysingularity.com/8os/)

~~~
hennsen
This makes it more clear...

Especially, it seems its not software to run on a Computer.

------
Labo333
How is this first? (at time of writing, 10 points in 35 minutes)

All comments show incomprehension.

This smells like bots!

~~~
lelf
“Upvote first, open later” probably

~~~
Labo333
This is my first guess but it became stable shortly after (15 upvotes).

------
radomir_cernoch
This shows how the copmputer-related metaphors ("programming" in psychology,
"multi-tasking" during office work, "algorithm" for any procedure, ...) are
getting stronger and stronger.

------
dogma1138
If this isn’t parody this looks like the beginning of s cult.

------
lelf
TL;DR: it’s not for machines.
[https://8os.io/product/manual/](https://8os.io/product/manual/)

~~~
Labo333
THANK YOU! Now I understand.

